# TIE circuit breaker



## suckmebeautiful

Tengo esta horación...

You should represent this type of impedance by a tie circuit breaker to solve the problem

no entiendo a que se refiere con TIE CIRCUIT BREAKER....


----------



## BUELLISTICX1

*CIRCUIT BREAKER*=* Fusible*, aunque si bien hace más referencia al *fusible principal* no al clásico fusible de un filamento, al que le llaman *fuse.*
*Tie = brida.*

Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Un circuit breaker no es un fusible. Fuse= fusible. Un cricuit breaker es un interruptor, aunque en España se suele añadir siempre un adjetivo para indicar el tipo de interruptor. Por ejemplo:

Automatic circuit breaker = *interruptor automático* (en muchos casos, al decir "*circuit breaker*" se sobreentiende que se habla de esto)
Moulded-case circuit breaker = interruptor de caja moldeeada
Vacuum circuit breaker = interrupor de vacío
etc.

En aplicaciones navales, es frecuente referirse como *bus-tie breaker*, o símplemente *tie breaker*, a los interruptores de interconexión entre dos cuadros principales que pueden trabajar en paralelo.

Ahora bien, la oración que das como ejemplo me deja perplejo; no le encuentro ningún sentido.


----------



## BUELLISTICX1

Bueno, la verdad es que me dejas fuera de juego. En el Service Manual and the Parts Catalog de la moto HD americána que tengo, cuando se refieren al circuit breaker, tanto en fotos, como en comentarios, hacen referencia al Fusible Principal de 30 Amperios por el que pasan los siguientes cables:Found it at the 30A circuit breaker under the seat/tank (see above photo). The black wire from the starter and the red wires from the voltage regulator and *Ignition switch* *"Interruptor de encendido"**,*Broken ground wire, back of gas tank next to the 30A circuit breaker.
 
La verdad es que me has dejado fuera de juego, no sé, quizá habría que conocer la materia o el campo sobre el que se refiere, pero puedo asegurarte que circuit breaker en automoción se refiere al Fusible de alto Amperaje, ya que al interruptor de encendido, en automoción, se le conoce como *Ignition Switch.*


----------



## pacosancas

Hola otra vez,

Si llaman circuit breaker al fusible, pues me temo que están cometiendo una incorrección en el manual... a menos que se esténrefiriendo a un dispositivo como este: http://www.m-99.co.uk/Car_Audio/circuit_breaker.jpg , que no es un fusible, aunque tiene forma de fusible, sino que es un interruptor.
Un Circuit breaker contiene elementos mecánicos que, accionados por un relé térmico, magnético u otro dispositivo semejante, abren un circuito; una vez subsanado el fallo se pueden volver a cerrar, y aguantan un número determinado de eestos ciclos antes de quedar inutilizados. Un fusible es símplemente un elemento conductor que se calienta y se funde a una ideterminada 9intensidad; una vez fundido hay que reemplazarlo.

Respecto a la diferencia entre switch y breaker; que son términos diferentes en inglés y son de hecho aparatos diferentes, en electrotecnia en español se usa el mismo término (interruptor; aunque etimológicamete debería estar reservado para breaker, se usa también para switch).

Nota: lo curioso es que en textos anglosajones es a veces frecuente encontrar que llaman fuse a un circuit breaker; pero yo nunca he visto llamar circuit breaker a un fuse.


----------



## BUELLISTICX1

pacosancas said:


> Hola otra vez,
> 
> Si llaman circuit breaker al fusible, pues me temo que están cometiendo una incorrección en el manual... a menos que se esténrefiriendo a un dispositivo como este: http://www.m-99.co.uk/Car_Audio/circuit_breaker.jpg , que no es un fusible, aunque tiene forma de fusible, sino que es un interruptor.
> Un Circuit breaker contiene elementos mecánicos que, accionados por un relé térmico, magnético u otro dispositivo semejante, abren un circuito; una vez subsanado el fallo se pueden volver a cerrar, y aguantan un número determinado de eestos ciclos antes de quedar inutilizados. *Un fusible es símplemente un elemento conductor que se calienta y se funde a una ideterminada 9intensidad; una vez fundido hay que reemplazarlo.*
> 
> Respecto a la diferencia entre switch y breaker; que son términos diferentes en inglés y son de hecho aparatos diferentes, en electrotecnia en español se usa el mismo término (interruptor; aunque etimológicamete debería estar reservado para breaker, se usa también para switch).
> 
> Nota: lo curioso es que en textos anglosajones es a veces frecuente encontrar que llaman fuse a un circuit breaker; pero yo nunca he visto llamar circuit breaker a un fuse.


 
Justamente lo que tu dices sobre que se calienta, en un foro americano de motocicletas de la marca Harley Davidson hacen referencia a lo que tu comentas acerca del calor,pero no he encontrado nada acerca de que este Circuit Breaker sea un interruptor.

Man, that circuit breaker post gets hot when there is a little resistance there! 

La foto en el enlace que pones no se asemeja nada al fusible principal del circuito eléctrico "Circuit Breaker" al que yo hago referencia.

Saludos.


----------



## psicutrinius

Como dice pacosancas, un "circuit breaker" es un interruptor automático. En España -en Europa diria yo- son magnetotermicos: contienen un rele magnetico para abrir en cortocircuito y uno termico para hacerlo en sobrecarga.

En USA los hay que contienen solo el termico, o sea que son solo para sobrecarga.

El termico consiste en una lamina bimetalica compuesta por dos metales de distinto coeficiente de dilatacion superpuestos y soldados en toda su superficie de contacto que, al calentarse por la sobrecarga, se deforman -por la distinta dilatacion en cada cara- y abren el circuito.

La diferencia entre "fuse" y "breaker" es que el primero actua quemando el fusible, que hay que reemplazar, y el segundo abre automaticamente y solo -una vez resuelto el problema- hay que reconectarlo


----------



## psicutrinius

*Ah, por cierto, suckmebeautiful: Encontraste una ORACIÓN, no una *H*oración...*


----------



## mora

Hola 

Creo que el 'tie' en 'tie circuit breaker' es 'atado' . 
*interruptor automático atado*

saludos

mora


----------



## X_PaCs

mora said:


> Hola
> 
> Creo que el 'tie' en 'tie circuit breaker' es 'atado' .
> *interruptor automático atado*
> 
> saludos
> 
> mora



si fuera atado como adjetivo, diría "tied"...


----------

